# Sony confirms it considered bio-sensors for DualShock 4



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony confirms it considered bio-sensors for DualShock 4*

PlayStation 4′s architect Mark Cerny has confirmed that Sony was – at one point – considering biometric sensor strips for its DualShock 4 controller, and that the final design was made with FPS fans in mind.










Speaking with Stuff, Cerny said that the DualShock 4′s creation process took a long time and that at one point the biometric strips were designed to track data regarding a player’s emotions and more. The feature was ultimately ditched in the final design.

He added of the sensors, “Would it help to measure the galvanic response of the skin? We tried out a tremendous number of things – and then we went to the game teams to ask them what they thought they could use from the controller.”

Confirming that DualShock 4 was designed with FPS fans in mind, Cerny added, “Historically we have heard many times that our controllers have not been ideal for first-person shooters, so we wanted to make sure we had something that would be much better for that genre.

“We tested the throw of the triggers, the position of the triggers, how much pressure it takes. We looked at the joysticks, the dead spot, we looked at convexity and concavity. I haven’t heard a negative comment about it yet. For a controller with a very different form factor that was just amazing to see.”

I interviewed Warframe developer Digital Extremes recently, and they told me that DualShock 4 is the best controller they’ve ever held. Check out what they said here.

Source: VG24/7


----------

